# Richard Greenham on Christian Meditation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2007)

Richard Greenham, _A Profitable Treatise, Containing a Direction for the Reading and Understanding of the Holy Scriptures_:



> Now followeth the properties that must follow our readings: whereof, the first is meditation, the want of which makes men depart without fruit, though they read or hear diligently. Meditation makes that which we have read to be our own. He is blessed which meditates in the law day and night. Ps 1:2.
> 
> Meditation is either of the:
> 
> ...


----------

